# Wont eat worms/fruit/veggies/egg



## Finnigan (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, 

My hedgie is 10 weeks old. When he came from the breeder he was on Iams kitten food, so each week that I've had him I've added one more food to his mix. It's now a mix of the Iams, some Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul and some Blue Spa. BUT- the cat food is all he eats. He has no interest in mealworms! I have offered them in the day, in the night, alive, decapitated, dried, etc. And he won't eat them! I left some in the cage and when I cleaned it 3 days later I found them huddled under his litter box. 

He'll take a few bites of banana, but that's it. I've offered strawberry, apple, kiwi, banana, hard boiled egg, carrot- nothing!

I always take it out in the morning and throw it away, adding fresh goodies each night.

He does eat the cat food and drink water, but I'm just concerned about him not getting his worms/fruits/veggies. What should i do??

Thanks!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like my girls.
I can't get them to eat any Fruits or Veggie's. I've tried several different ways and types and they still wont eat any. I still keep trying though.
As for mealworm's For a while they wouldn't eat them either. but for about 2 weeks now they have been eating them but I have to cut them up in to pieces and put them on their cat food. they wont eat them if they are separate.
Have you tried to put them ON his food?

Then again he may just need a little more time to get adjusted.


----------



## Finnigan (Apr 25, 2009)

I did try putting the worm in his bowl live, it didn't work. Then I tried cutting the worms head off and putting the body in with the food- also didn't work. But, I didn't cut it into pieces. I guess I need to gain some courage and try that (I hate bugs! Ewwww!!!!)! I'm willing to try whatever to make sure that Finn is getting what he needs.

Thanks!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL. I hate bugs too! (this is why they have never tried crickets)
I hold them down with a pair of tweezers and chop them up (usually cut each worm 3 times) with a knife.


----------



## Finnigan (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I will brave it out and try it. :? 

In the mean time, though, is he ok? Like, should I be worried about him not getting his nutrients or anything?

Thanks so much!

Katie


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

The Iam's food isn't really that great for them (mine eat a little bit of Iams Naturals that not that good for them either)
But the other 2 food's that he is on are good foods.
I'm not an expert but I think he should be fine as long as he has a healthy appetite for his kibble.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot to add... :roll: 
Hedgies do need more Fiber then cat's so you can add a little bit of Grape Nuts cereal or Infant Rice Cereal to their food.
A lot of Hedgie's don't like Grape Nut's (mine included) So I use the Infant Rice Cereal.
Just sprinkle a little bit on top of his food each time you feed him. 
Mine don't even notice it's there.


----------



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)

For fiber: try the cereal Fiber One

Looks like animal food anyway, has veerrryyyyy little sugar, fat... pretty much nothing but bran, and Charlie LOVES it. 

Also, when I make my big batches of food mix I like to add in a jar each of freeze dried meal worms, crickets, and I just tried adding in some flukes as well. Crickets are pretty fatty, so I portion it out so he gets 1-2 crickets and 2 -3 mealies with his food each night along with uncooked and/or unseasoned bits from whatever I'm cooking for dinner... 

He's also high maintenance because of his silly skin issues, so he gets a few drops of an omega 3-6-9 supplement and some bene-bac to hopefully help out his dandruff and quill loss.


I just mix everything together in one bowl, and he happily eats the bugs, bene-bac, and kibble but usually leaves the sunseed hedgehog food at the bottom.


----------

